# Classic £185 now from Amazon



## matharon (Dec 22, 2014)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gaggia-Classic-RI8161-Machine-Professional/dp/B0000C72XS

good luck if you need one.


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Bargain that


----------



## kadeshuk (Nov 22, 2014)

These will be the old models being moved on to make room for the Frankenstein Classic. Bargain price, replace the solenoid and the steam wand for another 45 - 50 quid and away you go - minted for the next 25 years!


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Will that be the 2015 version I wonder???? Reading some of the reports the new one isn't as upgradable as previous versions.


----------



## fenix (Oct 31, 2010)

New one sounds like a re-release of the old coffee deluxe.


----------



## Andy_C (Feb 4, 2015)

Model number in linked page is 2014 model, same one I bought last year for £242

Andy


----------



## kadeshuk (Nov 22, 2014)

new one has a 1050 watt ss boiler, this one is 1300 watt; last model, not new model, hence bargain!


----------

